# Hi I'm new to this forum



## JenziJdd (Jun 3, 2012)

I have recently set up a dog holidays business from home in South Norfolk.

I've got insurance and done the paperwork for contracts for the clients to sign. 

I have a CRB check from my previous job as a carer. 

Up until this weekend we had only had a few day visitors. 
We've now had 2 dogs stay with our very laid back springer spaniel, a cavalier and a shar pei. the cavalier went home this morning, and the shar pei goes home tomorrow. 
I never though it would be an easy job, but wasn't sure how complex it would be - especially boarding 2 dogs from separate families at once! 
Though it is very rewarding. An to tell the truth we have had a wonderfully comical weekend, particularly with the shar pei - what a character. 

It will be very quiet tomorrow afternoon until our next guest arrives Wednesday, though its a short stay - only til Friday.

We also work as a host for another small dog holiday company when they are full.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome to PF .


----------



## JenziJdd (Jun 3, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Welcome to PF .


Thank you x

Lovely photo's by the way


----------



## LoveHound (May 9, 2012)

Best of luck with your business - it sounds fun!


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

Out of curiosity...do you have a home boarding licence? Where I live the licence forbids dogs from different families boarding together. Just wondering how it works? Did you get them to meet before the clients signed up?

Thanks, Jenni


----------



## WalterJMattson (Jul 11, 2012)

I have 2 dogs . Let me take some photo of them to share


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello & welcome!! x


----------



## WalterJMattson (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm new too. Hope this board will be good place for al dog lovers like me to share


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome to you too WJM! x


----------



## cupcaketot (Mar 1, 2010)

just wondering where you are in South Norfolk as I am always looking for a potential home boarder for my 3 spinones.


----------

